# v8 question



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi! 
I totaled a 06 Beetle about a month ago, and decided to go with an older car. 
I am going to look at a 91 V8, 3.6l, 5 speed tomorrow. 
The car has 160k on it, but owner says he has all the service records, including the timing belt that was done 30k ago. 
Anything in particular i should be looking for on the V8 models, or in the service records?


----------



## Rodtheviking (May 29, 2009)

*Re: v8 question (71DubBugBug)*

Sent IM


----------

